# Veho Muvi issues



## jonny jeez (11 May 2010)

Apologies, I know that the correct "technical" place for this thread is either Know How or Accessories.

But many of you lot have this head cam so i wanted to reach the highest and most relevant audience.

My Veho Muvi seems to be a little more trouble than its worth of late and I wondered if anyone else has the same issues or can suggest a walk around.

*First,* the battery seems to be providing less and less life. In the winter I was lucky to get 50 minutes (which is to be expected) but even now (or over the last few warmer weeks) I have been maxing at around 70 mins.

*Second, *The vox feature fails regularly, leaving me with either 30 minutes of footage (the first segment) or sometimes only 5 minutes. (I know this has been discussed before)

*Third,* Its tooooo easy to stuff up, today must be about the 4th time I have finished my ride and switched off the power as apposed the vox button first, thus deleting the last 30 minute segment. This is doubly frustrating as this is often the most interesting footage on my inward journey (today i looked forward to posting some footage of me drafting a bus from the lights and zooming off to over 30 mph...alas it has been lost, confined to the same place as the footage of me catching a 60lb salmon and spotting the yeti on my ride home)

*Fourth, *All of the brackets that i was supplied (in the box) have snapped in the same place (check yours now for fatigue cracks!!!) they seem to crack at the flex point where the little curled arms grab the front to of the camera. Two of mine went when I was skiing (I put it down to the cold) and the last went on my ride in today, causing the cam to drop out when i reached the office and looked down...I felt it go and managed to break its fall onto the wood floor in reception. I now need to selotape the unit to the remaining bracket and attach the lanyard to my lid "just in case"

I do realy love this camera (despite my moaning), its tiny, light, with good quality footage and so, so, simple to download and charge...but I'm starting to think I should maybe use it as a rear-ward, or backup cam.

any thoughts or similar experience?


----------



## HaloJ (11 May 2010)

Not using the Muvi myself I'm using the MD80 clone.

Personally I'd advise not using the Vox feature. As whilst the manual says "30 minutes recording" it does actually continue after such it's just that each data file it creates is 30 minutes long. I found the Vox feature highly unreliable and prefare the set and forget of manual recording. The only issue is that you must click the record button to stop the recording before you turn the device off.

Still looking at a better battery solution. I currently charge it at work as well as at home to fully cover my commute.


----------



## jonny jeez (11 May 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Not using the Muvi myself I'm using the MD80 clone.
> 
> Personally I'd advise not using the Vox feature. As whilst the manual says "30 minutes recording" it does actually continue after such it's just that each data file it creates is 30 minutes long. I found the Vox feature highly unreliable and prefare the set and forget of manual recording. The only issue is that you must click the record button to stop the recording before you turn the device off.
> 
> Still looking at a better battery solution. I currently charge it at work as well as at home to fully cover my commute.



So hang on...if I just flip it to record, will it continure to record in 30 min segments!...I never knew that, I thought it just switched off after 30 minutes.

Perfect, I'll try that immediatley...Thanks Halo

PS.I take your point about hitting the record button to stop, this never seems to work when vox is engaged so the only option I have found is to switch off vox to stop the recording...hence the issue with sometimes getting this and the power slider mixed up ....and loosing my footage


----------



## pompey (11 May 2010)

I've been using the vox feature and have yet to find a reliable method of turning it off at the end to ensure the last video is completed - press top button or switch off vox mode both seem to be equally dodgy. Will try and just do the 'set and forget' instead to see if that works better.

I have found that, when deleting a corrupted (ie incomplete) video from the device, it doesn't completely delete it, but a portion of the corrupted video remains, and is in fact readable. It means you can usually recover at least some of the last video file if you screw up when turning it off.

As for the battery, it seems to last at least an hour for my morning commute - have not tried longer yet as I charge it up at work for the ride home.


----------



## thomas (11 May 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> So hang on...if I just flip it to record, will it continure to record in 30 min segments!...I never knew that, I thought it just switched off after 30 minutes.



It does. It doesn't have an auto-continue thing...hence using vox...or at least that's the case with my one 

not sure about your battery life, maybe you use it more than me? I use mine like once or twice a week atm maybe...even when commuting was only about the same.

The turning off thing is very annoying. Gotta just be patient when you finish I guess.

My helmet mount (the only one I use) seems to have become a little less ridgid. I'm worried about the camera falling out so used some blu-tack and now wrap a bit of selotape around it. Others use their lanyard string thing I think. Not ideal.

I think, the muvi does have flaws...but for the price it is definitely the best camera available and a fantastic first cam/budget option (the main competitors being the atc range, imo, being quite bulky and heavy).


----------



## HaloJ (11 May 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> So hang on...if I just flip it to record, will it continure to record in 30 min segments!...I never knew that, I thought it just switched off after 30 minutes.
> 
> Perfect, I'll try that immediatley...Thanks Halo
> 
> PS.I take your point about hitting the record button to stop, this never seems to work when vox is engaged so the only option I have found is to switch off vox to stop the recording...hence the issue with sometimes getting this and the power slider mixed up ....and loosing my footage



Yup, it just continues to record and creates a new file each 30mins. 

I found that with the vox option on if you hit the record button to cancel the recording it saves the current file then opens a new one immediately due to the sensitivity of the mic. Then when you power it off you leave a corrupt file on the device. Annoying that the power of switch doesn't have the extra functionality of closing the current recording. 



thomas said:


> It does. It doesn't have an auto-continue thing...hence using vox...or at least that's the case with my one



Interesting. Mine definately continues past the 30 minute mark if set to record manually. Although as said I'm using the MD80 clone and not the branded MUVI.


----------



## martint235 (11 May 2010)

Hi,

I'm expecting one of these to arrive with the birthday fairy later this month so completely noob question: What's this vox feature for? My commute is around 40 mins and I was just hoping to push a button when I start, push another (or the same one) when I get to work and that would be it, is this not the case?

Ta

M


----------



## magnatom (11 May 2010)

....or you could get a proper helmet camera....


----------



## jonny jeez (11 May 2010)

magnatom said:


> ....or you could get a proper helmet camera....



you again!!!!


----------



## magnatom (11 May 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> you again!!!!




I get around!


----------



## jonny jeez (11 May 2010)

martint235 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm expecting one of these to arrive with the birthday fairy later this month so completely noob question: What's this vox feature for? My commute is around 40 mins and I was just hoping to push a button when I start, push another (or the same one) when I get to work and that would be it, is this not the case?
> 
> ...



Well...I THOUGHT it allowed sound (or voacal) activation of recording, so switching it on meant that it records a new file every 30 minutes. So your ride will have two files, one of 30 mins and one of 10, with a.5 second gap between them of "lost "footage, while the cam stops and starts.

but keep an eye on this thread because I think we are both about to find out

I'm now confused. Thomas, Halo, are we saying yes or no. Thomas you say "it does" then immediately follow that with "It dosen't", do you mean "it does swith off after 30 mins?" or it does continue....


----------



## thomas (11 May 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm now confused. Thomas, Halo, are we saying yes or no. Thomas you say "it does" then immediately follow that with "It dosen't", do you mean "it does swith off after 30 mins?" or it does continue....



My muvi micro will only record for 30minutes and then stop after pushing the record button on the top.

Perhaps the clones are different.

VOX is "voice activation" mode...or basically, anything about 65db (a bit of wind).


----------



## semislickstick (11 May 2010)

I don't tend to use the vox setting, but it should just record while there is a loud enough sound to pick up...until the battery runs out. At most 2x30mins plus a 15-20mins vid ( the battery doesn't last 3 hours!)
I use it just with power on and use the record button on the top to stop/start to save the battery (that green/blue light) But I could and sometimes do leave it on continuously on longer journeys, it will, without touching it again, record 2 x 30 min segments and a 15 to 20 min vid til the battery runs out.


----------



## gaz (11 May 2010)

I just press the top button to record and off i go, press it again when i get to work and i get 3 files (2 if i was really fast)


----------



## BenM (11 May 2010)

My Muvi records continuously in separate 30min files so for a 50 minute fride I get 1 30 min avi and one 20 min avi with no operator intervetion. It tends to run out of battery if I forget to charge it.

My routine is :


 switch on Muvi (VOX off);
 wait for dark blue LED (it is lighter to begin with);
 press record button wait for flashing green;
 ride;
 press record button and wait for bark blue again;
 switch off.

I use a microSD - SD adapter to get the .avi files onto which ever computer/OS i happen to be using cos the cam itself is rather slow.

My helmet mount has cracked as described in the OP but still works well enough. I have the lanyard hooped through the helmet to prevent catastrophic bracket failure causing loss of the camera.


----------



## Armegatron (11 May 2010)

BenM said:


> My Muvi records continuously in separate 30min files so for a 50 minute fride I get 1 30 min avi and one 20 min avi with no operator intervetion. It tends to run out of battery if I forget to charge it.
> 
> My routine is :
> 
> ...



+1 me too. Doesnt work properly on VOX so I set it to record and at the 30mins it creates a new file. This is a proper Muvi too. Battery life is between 1 hour and 1hr 30mins. So the 2GB card does me just fine as the battery is usually the first thing to go.


----------



## BSRU (11 May 2010)

I had similar problems with mine, eventually sent it back for a refund and purchased a contour HD. The Muvi mounts are not very tough, I have two waterproof cases which broke first time I tried to use them, fortunately got a refund, expensive cheap rubbish is my overall opinion of the Muvi. I have two MD80 clones but I new they were cheap when I bought them, so did not expect too much of them, they have performed far better than the muvi.


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 May 2010)

I have bought two from Maplins Bishopsgate this afternoon.....I took the plunge @ £49.99 to be told by the nice man behind the till the price had dropped at £39.99 a throw.So now I have four,I already had 2 beforehand..They are white...my original MUVIS are black.


----------



## BSRU (11 May 2010)

Have you ever managed to get more than 20fps from any of your Muvi's.

I only buy stuff begrudgingly from Maplins if it is an emergency, like Saturday evening when I needed a PC power supply because mine had just blown up. Maplins always seems to be more expensive, for everything I look at, than on line retailers I use and their "experts" seem to have been trained by PC World.


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 May 2010)

I thought it was more than 20fps...I don't find Maplins too bad but I suppose they are slightly more expensive and I could have ordered off of Ebay but im still waiting for some lights from SJS Cycles so it's put me off ordering off of the intranet...I ordered them on 26 April.I've got six full rush hour commutes coming up so I wanted the MUVI clones fast.

It says 25fp*s* on the MUVI clone box.


----------



## HaloJ (11 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I thought it was more than 20fps...I don't find Maplins too bad but I suppose they are slightly more expensive and I could have ordered off of Ebay but im still waiting for some lights from SJS Cycles so it's put me off ordering off of the intranet...I ordered them on 26 April.I've got six full rush hour commutes coming up so I wanted the MUVI clones fast.
> 
> It says 25fpi on the MUVI clone box.



Just analysed one of my vids. BSRU is indeed correct. They are 20fps on my class 6 micro SD card. I wonder if you can get more with a higher class card or if that is a limit caused by the device itself.


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 May 2010)

How did you find out?

(This has got to be a stupid question)


----------



## HaloJ (11 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> How did you find out?
> 
> (This has got to be a stupid question)



Not at all. I used an AVI analyser programme called AVIcodec by Philippe Duby. Great little tool and can be grabbed from the authors site here.


----------



## cyberknight (11 May 2010)

After a lot of mucking about i finally got mine to work

I have a similar length commute and last night i tested it and i did it in 36 minutes .of which it recorded the lot.
Not sure about home run as i tried to used a phone emergency charger with a mni usb adaptor and i think it was trying to charge the rechargeable battery rather than the right way.

With all the mucking about with the supplier i have ended up with 2 clones for the price of one,i may use 1 each way to ensure that it records the whole commute.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2010)

The only issue I've had is the bracket top mounts snapping, dunno how it snapped....didn't matter as the cover keeps the unit on. Get over an hour on a charge now it's got a 'bit' warmer. I use the vox function and it does the job fine 2 x files per longer commute.

Mine is the metal AEE MD80 - i.e. identical to the Muvi. Looks like thay are all a bit 'iffy - but for the money/size/ease of use.... I don't care


----------



## chillyuk (11 May 2010)

Does the subject matter affect the amount of video the card can store.
I put my new camera onto record the other night facing my TV and it recorded for 2 hours. I tried it on my helmet this morning for the first time and it filled the 4gb card in just under an hour, on a sunny country ride. I am using the cheapy SD card it came with, but have tonight ordered a class 6 8gb card which hopefully will help smooth out the video and increase the capacity.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2010)

Ah, the plastic MD80's tend to use lots of GB - mine is just under a GB per half hour - same as the Muvi.


----------



## marinbearvalley (11 May 2010)

chillyuk said:


> Does the subject matter affect the amount of video the card can store.
> I put my new camera onto record the other night facing my TV and it recorded for 2 hours. I tried it on my helmet this morning for the first time and it filled the 4gb card in just under an hour, on a sunny country ride.



In low light conditions (such as facing the TV) the frames per second will drop as it compensates. Hence it will use less space and record for longer.

Regarding the battery, at least with the clone, it does not stop charging - hence why it can get very warm. This is not good for the battery and will reduce its life.

As has been said already there are big differences in terms of fps and recording times between the clone and the original.

P.S. Good to see no further reports of the USB mains charger exploding.


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 May 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Not at all. I used an AVI analyser programme called AVIcodec by Philippe Duby. Great little tool and can be grabbed from the authors site here.




Thanks!


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 May 2010)

I have two MUVI's and two MUVI clones now.

Filmed today but nothing happened on the fixie...(makes a change)

Normal bike tommorow with car horn...and MUVI's fitted.


----------



## cyberknight (12 May 2010)

I think when cash allows i will be ordering a proper muvi , i am finding the clones to temperamental and not getting a full commute out of one on a regular basis.


----------



## hackbike 666 (12 May 2010)

Eh? Proper MUVI? I don't think the Maplins MUVI clone looks too bad.

Not much difference IMHO.All the stuff you get with it is the same...it's just a different colour.

Oh I just seen your second bit.Fair enough.Tired ain't slept very well and a nice load of 8am crap this week.

Dunno may fit the rear one for the busier return...also need a new 8gb sd as one seems to have become corrupted.Ordered.


----------



## g00se (12 May 2010)

The Maplin ones are muvis but by the oem (original equipment manufacturer). The clones are plastic chinese copies.


----------



## HaloJ (12 May 2010)

g00se said:


> The Maplin ones are muvis but by the oem (original equipment manufacturer). The clones are plastic chinese copies.



My clone is metal like the originals.


----------



## jonny jeez (12 May 2010)

HaloJ said:


> *My clone is metal*.



I know you are into I.T and stuff, but keeping a metal clone at home is way...way beyond normal!

Normal would be one with living tissue over metal endoskeleton...like mine, you are soooo last year


----------



## g00se (12 May 2010)

On the maplin website these versions of the muvi are now going for £29 with a 2GB card included! (though it's the b-class versions which are returns, refurbished - but with a 12 month warranty).


----------



## thomas (12 May 2010)

HaloJ said:


> My clone is metal like the originals.




I think it's kinda luck of the draw what it's made out of


----------



## g00se (12 May 2010)

HaloJ said:


> My clone is metal like the originals.



Are the buttons, push buttons or sliders?

Is it one of these as I'm sure these are the muvi's but without the branding.


----------



## HaloJ (12 May 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> I know you are into I.T and stuff, but keeping a metal clone at home is way...way beyond normal!
> 
> Normal would be one with living tissue over metal endoskeleton...like mine, you are soooo last year




Heh, I did have to double check that I didn't type "my clone is mental!" 



g00se said:


> Are the buttons, push buttons or sliders?
> 
> Is it one of these as I'm sure these are the muvi's but without the branding.



Sliders. Aye that's the one although mine is sans AEE branding.


----------



## hackbike 666 (12 May 2010)

Guess what I did with the new one?

Got to Waterloo and lazily turned it off without using the push button and lost half the film doooooooooh....Didn't lose much...quite a quiet commute apart from some (skillful?) cycling on Blackfriars Bridge....Coming back was more exciting.

The 2GB card is a waste of time...perhaps a 4gb card would have been more useful.


----------



## chillyuk (12 May 2010)

On my ride this morning my camera (MD80) did 20 odd short segments. Pretty well the whole ride was filmed but not in one continuous shot as it has been doing.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2010)

chillyuk said:


> On my ride this morning my camera (MD80) did 20 odd short segments. Pretty well the whole ride was filmed but not in one continuous shot as it has been doing.



Odd... format your memory card maybe ?


----------



## g00se (12 May 2010)

chillyuk said:


> On my ride this morning my camera (MD80) did 20 odd short segments. Pretty well the whole ride was filmed but not in one continuous shot as it has been doing.


You had it in audio trigger mode and you have a very quiet bike?


----------



## BSRU (12 May 2010)

When I had the Muvi, it never did more than 20fps, the two clones I have always do 30fps, they were a third the price.

I order everything of the net, normally no problems, generally use the same shops or ones which show if it is in stock or not. I think I have ordered from SJS before with no problems.


----------



## hackbike 666 (12 May 2010)

Good as gold I have four but am only using three at the moment and one as spare.

Seem to be coming down in price also.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 May 2010)

chillyuk said:


> On my ride this morning my camera (MD80) did 20 odd short segments. Pretty well the whole ride was filmed but not in one continuous shot as it has been doing.



I wish it would do that as standard, I often (almost always) only want to upload a 10 sec (or so) clip and I have to "move" the entire 30 minute file across to my HD just to crop out 10 seconds...life's too short 

if I want one long film, i'll stitch them together in movie maker.


----------



## BSRU (13 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Seem to be coming down in price also.



Maybe they are coming down in price because they no longer make them, they must be going to launch a new upgraded one soon. When I returned my faulty Muvi, Ebuyer were going to replace it until they found out Veho could not supply them any more.


----------



## Wobbly John (13 May 2010)

I have had endless problems with 'push button' types of these cameras, but the original 'Slide switch' one I bought works fine.

I bought some of the sunglasses type, for those days when I don't want to wear a helmet, and they seem to develop a different fault each time they are used.

If I was buying, I'd go for one of the aluminium cased, slide switched ones like Maplin are selling.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 May 2010)

I've added a short "test" video showing the difference between head and bar mouunts over the same sections of smooth (ish...for London) and rough road surfaces.

link- Shake-test

as the description says...

"_Testing suitable mount positions for the veho Muvi. The low frame rate of this camera manifest in "jumps" (caused by fast movement), or "wobbles" (caused by vibration) in the footage. 

Mounting on a head will reduce the wobble effect (caused by vuibrations), but will increase the "jumps" as your head is moving around a fair bit while travelling. 

Mounting on a fixed position (Handle Bars) will reduce jumps (as movement is slow) but does translate to more wobbles" as the handlebars are shaken about"_


----------



## thomas (13 May 2010)

BSRU said:


> Maybe they are coming down in price because they no longer make them, they must be going to launch a new upgraded one soon. When I returned my faulty Muvi, Ebuyer were going to replace it until they found out Veho could not supply them any more.




Maybe it's their new micro? Only just noticed

http://www.firebox.com/product/2384/Muvi-Micro-Camcorder


----------



## BSRU (13 May 2010)

thomas said:


> Maybe it's their new micro? Only just noticed
> 
> http://www.firebox.com/product/2384/Muvi-Micro-Camcorder



It looks the same, probably actually does 30fps, hopefully they are more reliable then the old Muvi.


----------



## BenM (13 May 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> I have to "move" the entire 30 minute file across to my HD just to crop out 10 seconds...life's too short


I take the microSD out of the camera and use a card reader to transfer the files... used to take 15minutes+ transferring using the camera now 15 seconds is more like it.

B.


----------



## BentMikey (13 May 2010)

I'd like some sort of MD91 variant that has 5 hours of battery life, does proper USB2.0 and is waterproof, personally. Don't mind if it's a bit bigger and more expensive.


----------



## jonny jeez (13 May 2010)

BenM said:


> I take the microSD out of the camera and use a card reader to transfer the files... used to take 15minutes+ transferring using the camera now 15 seconds is more like it.
> 
> B.



oooh, I'll try that tonight

Thanks


----------



## g00se (13 May 2010)

What would be good would be a 'penlight' style muvi - so it could be easily strapped to helmets


----------



## Wobbly John (13 May 2010)

BSRU said:


> It looks the same, probably actually does 30fps, hopefully they are more reliable then the old Muvi.



I have found the original Muvi the most reliable, and the clearest picture.

All the clones I've had seem to drop frames, making more jumps than film from the 20fps Muvi.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2010)

g00se said:


> What would be good would be a 'penlight' style muvi - so it could be easily strapped to helmets



Google AEE MD92 or look here 

http://www.aeeusa.com/en/productshow.asp?sendid=56


----------



## g00se (13 May 2010)

fossyant said:


> Google AEE MD92 or look here
> 
> http://www.aeeusa.com/en/productshow.asp?sendid=56




Now - that looks the helmet vent mounting business! Also, looks like a camera tripod-style attachment which should me much stronger than the current clips.


----------



## BSRU (13 May 2010)

After 6 weeks my Muvi decided it did not want to record anything longer than 20 minutes and 32 seconds and a few days later it would not record anything. My clones work fine as long as I charge them the correct way, the batteries are not the greatest and are very fussy.


----------



## Downward (14 May 2010)

Hi
My clone, I got 1.89gb yesterday or 33 mins, Today 1.89gb and just 24 mins.

I haven't changed any settings so does anyone know why ?


----------



## HaloJ (14 May 2010)

Downward said:


> Hi
> My clone, I got 1.89gb yesterday or 33 mins, Today 1.89gb and just 24 mins.
> 
> I haven't changed any settings so does anyone know why ?



Different footage and light levels will cause differences in data size. If you left it pointing at a wall for the same length of time the data file would be tiny.

Unless you're saying that it cut out? In that case I'd say it's struggling to write to the card after 1.89gb and would suggest that you format the card and try again.


----------



## Downward (14 May 2010)

HaloJ said:


> Different footage and light levels will cause differences in data size. If you left it pointing at a wall for the same length of time the data file would be tiny.
> 
> Unless you're saying that it cut out? In that case I'd say it's struggling to write to the card after 1.89gb and would suggest that you format the card and try again.



Hi it's only a 2gb card, so will only go to 1.89gb. Route was the same but maybe today was a bit cloudier than yesterday morning.


----------



## HaloJ (14 May 2010)

Downward said:


> Hi it's only a 2gb card, so will only go to 1.89gb. Route was the same but maybe today was a bit cloudier than yesterday morning.



 ah 

I just presumed everyone had a 6Gb class 6 card.


----------



## cyberknight (14 May 2010)

I found it varies a lot depending on charge,light,memory and pure luck.

outwards i got a full commute of 40 mins then coming back i got 1 minute


----------



## semislickstick (14 May 2010)

BSRU said:


> After 6 weeks my Muvi decided it did not want to record anything longer than 20 minutes and 32 seconds and a few days later it would not record anything. My clones work fine as long as I charge them the correct way, the batteries are not the greatest and are very fussy.



Have you tried a different card in it, I had something similar when I hadn't formatted the card properly....just deleting files in the computer.


----------



## hackbike 666 (14 May 2010)

My MUVI switched itself off on the way in...don't know why.

Latest: Been buying duff flashcards off of ebay.


----------



## BSRU (15 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Latest: Been buying duff flashcards off of ebay.



I bought all my 8GB class 6 Samsung cards from Play.com, 17 quid each which includes the delivery. I tested them and they are quick, about 15Meg write speed.


----------



## hackbike 666 (15 May 2010)

I bought my flash cards for 11 quid a throw...Thought most of them were faulty as things just got worse...couldn't get the file off...I find now if I connect the MUVI to the computer the files are there just bloody slow to download.

Three cardreaders would not work properly.

On the plus point I have a mini case for my MUVI so I can film in the rain.


----------



## Tynan (16 May 2010)

got a clone a month ago, can;t afford the card, that's how poor I am

video compression will depend on the detail and complexity of the footage


----------



## cyberknight (16 May 2010)

Tynan said:


> got a clone a month ago, can;t afford the card, that's how poor I am
> 
> video compression will depend on the detail and complexity of the footage



Ouch , what with house sale going through and back on full time i am relatively flush ie i can afford £11 .... hope you get sorted.


----------



## Martok (16 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> On the plus point I have a mini case for my MUVI so I can film in the rain.


Where did you get the case from and how much? I've seen the official waterproof case on the Veho website but it says the RRP is £40, which is more than double what I paid for the MD80 clone!


----------



## BentMikey (16 May 2010)

Tynan said:


> got a clone a month ago, can;t afford the card, that's how poor I am
> 
> video compression will depend on the detail and complexity of the footage



Mate, you can have a 4GB card I have here, just pm me an address and I'll put it in the post to you.


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 May 2010)

I have trouble with the card reader...can anybody recommend a good card reader?


----------



## BenM (17 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I have trouble with the card reader...can anybody recommend a good card reader?


I have a microSD to SD adapter which I use in both a Belkin F5U249 "Hi-Speed USB 2.0 All-in-1 Media Reader & Writer" here at work and the laptop at home which has a built in SD reader 

As far as OS goes XP, Windows7 and Ubuntu. No problems anywhere.

Hope you get it sorted.

B.


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 May 2010)

Dunno I must have tried about six different card readers and I always got USB malfunctioning/not recognised? or something...So now I have to upload straight off of the MUVI it's the only way....I may try my laptop but I think it's a deeper issue.


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2010)

I bought mine of EBay for 1.69 which included 1st class delivery, so cheap I bought two, one for work and one for home.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/USB-2-0-Micro...AsAccessories_MemoryCards&hash=item2a0460f947


----------



## BSRU (17 May 2010)

Martok said:


> Where did you get the case from and how much? I've seen the official waterproof case on the Veho website but it says the RRP is £40, which is more than double what I paid for the MD80 clone!



The MD80 clone is too big for the Muvi waterproof case. Unless, like me, you forcefully remove some of the plastic bits from the inside using some metal cutters, then it just fits.

It is very strange that the waterproof case for a Muvi is more expensive than a waterproof case for a Contour HD, plus the mounts for Muvi case are not particularly strong.


----------



## Martok (17 May 2010)

BSRU said:


> The MD80 clone is too big for the Muvi waterproof case. Unless, like me, you forcefully remove some of the plastic bits from the inside using some metal cutters, then it just fits.


It's too big? As far as I am aware, the MD80 clone is identical in size to the Muvi


----------



## Martok (17 May 2010)

BSRU said:


> The MD80 clone is too big for the Muvi waterproof case. Unless, like me, you forcefully remove some of the plastic bits from the inside using some metal cutters, then it just fits.


It's too big? As far as I am aware, the MD80 clone is identical in size to the Muvi, unless you mean the smaller and newer Muvi Atom http://www.veho-uk.com/productdetail.aspx?id=87


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 May 2010)

Martok said:


> Where did you get the case from and how much? I've seen the official waterproof case on the Veho website but it says the RRP is £40, which is more than double what I paid for the MD80 clone!



25 Squid from ebay if I remember rightly.


----------



## Tynan (17 May 2010)

cyberknight said:


> Ouch , what with house sale going through and back on full time i am relatively flush ie i can afford £11 .... hope you get sorted.



I'm laughing, not crying, honest, plenty of money coming in just we rather over stretched ourselves last year and the wife being self employed means money tends to come in fits and starts and sometimes not at all, it's all good though

thanks Mikey, you're a gent


----------



## BSRU (18 May 2010)

Martok said:


> It's too big? As far as I am aware, the MD80 clone is identical in size to the Muvi



No, the two MD80 clones I have are definitely bigger than a Muvi and would not fit the Muvi waterproof case without some excess material removal from the case. I used to own a Muvi, they look similar in size but side by side I could see the clone was bigger.


----------



## BSRU (18 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> 25 Squid from ebay if I remember rightly.


I bought mine form Veho EBay shop, the reason they were 25 quid was they were trying to get rid of them because of a design fault meant the clasp broke very very easily. Both broke first time I closed them, it was obvious the material used was not up to the job. However I found out they had a new improved clasp version, which costs 40 quid, I asked for a new one as a replacement but they gave me a refund instead, that's how I ended up with two free broken waterproof cases. I use strong double sided Velcro to keep them closed now.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 May 2010)

I haven't had any problem with mine so far.(Touchwood)

Just ordered 4gd sdhc off of ebay as I have a problem with my card readers.


----------



## cyberknight (20 May 2010)

I am not sure if my 8 gb card is working OK, all of a sudden the video is taking up a lot of memory,over 2 gb for 25 mins.

The video seems to freeze at the end and is unplayable for the last 5 mins.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jun 2010)

Well my muvi's (official, veho one, not clone) record button has decided to cease working! Less than a month old. It is not a device wide issue, it will record using vox feature, the card is inserted, the card isnt full, it doesnt need formatting etc etc, the button is faulty in some way. It feels as it something inside has slipped because it doesnt have the sturdy click as you press it any more, it hardly seems to move, but its not jammed.

Anyone had to deal with Muvi warranty before? I've got an open ticket waiting for their troubleshooting dross, then I'll escalate to a warranty claim, I have the reciepts etc, but I thought I'd ask if anyone had to go to them on warranty before?


----------



## Armegatron (28 Jun 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Well my muvi's (official, veho one, not clone) record button has decided to cease working! Less than a month old. It is not a device wide issue, it will record using vox feature, the card is inserted, the card isnt full, it doesnt need formatting etc etc, the button is faulty in some way. It feels as it something inside has slipped because it doesnt have the sturdy click as you press it any more, it hardly seems to move, but its not jammed.
> 
> Anyone had to deal with Muvi warranty before? I've got an open ticket waiting for their troubleshooting dross, then I'll escalate to a warranty claim, I have the reciepts etc, but I thought I'd ask if anyone had to go to them on warranty before?



I just took mine back to tesco and swapped. Straight forward to be honest.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jun 2010)

mike.pembo said:


> I just took mine back to tesco and swapped. Straight forward to be honest.



Might have a stroll down to Evans cycles then, had it longer than 14 days (not sure of evans no quible policy as the reciept is under the bed) I'll see what the reply says. Just wondered if they are typically pretty good or awkward.

Why did you need to return yours? how long after purchase?

i dont want to have to remove the helmet mount etc to return the whole bundle, lmao - it was a nightmare to fit! I spent about an hour getting the strap nice and tight, yet also nice and neat!


----------



## gaz (28 Jun 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Well my muvi's (official, veho one, not clone) record button has decided to cease working! Less than a month old. It is not a device wide issue, it will record using vox feature, the card is inserted, the card isnt full, it doesnt need formatting etc etc, the button is faulty in some way. It feels as it something inside has slipped because it doesnt have the sturdy click as you press it any more, it hardly seems to move, but its not jammed.
> 
> Anyone had to deal with Muvi warranty before? I've got an open ticket waiting for their troubleshooting dross, then I'll escalate to a warranty claim, I have the reciepts etc, but I thought I'd ask if anyone had to go to them on warranty before?


You could always try taking it apart and looking. It's not that complicated. just 4 small screews and the case pulls apart and see if anything has slipped.


----------



## Armegatron (28 Jun 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Might have a stroll down to Evans cycles then, had it longer than 14 days (not sure of evans no quible policy as the reciept is under the bed) I'll see what the reply says. Just wondered if they are typically pretty good or awkward.
> 
> Why did you need to return yours? how long after purchase?



Returned mine about 4 or 5 months after purchase. Quality had degraded alot, and the VOX feature did not work correctly from the moment I bought it.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jun 2010)

gaz said:


> You could always try taking it apart and looking. It's not that complicated. just 4 small screews and the case pulls apart and see if anything has slipped.



Yes, I could do this (at least I should be competant enough to do this, based on my profession, lol), but Im unsure if this voids the warranty. I dont want to poke around and void warranty if they are usually good with this sort of thing.

I could dig out the warranty card, but that involves pulling a load of sh*t from under my bed to get to the box, since I just moved and rammed loads of stuff under there, this is a sweaty 15 mins job to find the muvi box, thought would be easier to ask here incase someone had similar issue or had dealt with waranty before.


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 Jun 2010)

I dropped my muvi clone and it didnt work after that.also the early morning dark commutes muvi clone quality was crap.Also dropped a normal muvi off of my helmet and it was fine.


----------



## Armegatron (28 Jun 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I dropped my muvi clone and it didnt work after that.also the early morning dark commutes muvi clone quality was crap.Also dropped a normal muvi off of my helmet and it was fine.



Did you take teh clone apart? I dropped mine the other day, and it wasnt working. After taking it apart the lens part simply fell out of the casing. I pushed it back into its slot on the board and now works ok.


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 Jun 2010)

no,havent bothered.Wont use them on early commutes but the clock on it is good though.seems lighter than a normal muvi.


----------



## gaz (28 Jun 2010)

I had an issue with my muvi where it would stop recording randomly and only on my commute to work.

The reason? I use a mac at home and the spotlight files seem to play havoc with the muvi.


----------



## hackbike 666 (28 Jun 2010)

i find that that the muvi clones quality during dark commutes is crap.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Jul 2010)

In regards to my MuVi issue, Veho replied saying its knackered take it back to Evans Cycles for an exchange or refund!


----------



## hackbike 666 (1 Jul 2010)

I can't...I didn't buy it from Evans.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jul 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I can't...I didn't buy it from Evans.



hah, I wasnt saying it was a general response. This is just what they told me to do, return to retailer. Just happens I bought it from evans.


----------



## bostonian (12 Sep 2010)

Hello, I got the Muvi Pro and there is a problem when recording outside, I mean while I recording inside my home or room everything goes good, but when I take it outside to the street then there are a lot of interruptions, like every 3 seconds there is an interruption, I don’t know if there is something wrong with the configuration because I tried a different mini SD card and the same problem. I take it for a walk, run or even when put it steady outside and the same problem. So please is somebody know how to resolve this problem let me know, or maybe the device is defective so then I have to return it. Thank you to anyone who tries to help me on this issue.


----------



## martint235 (12 Sep 2010)

bostonian said:


> Hello, I got the Muvi Pro and there is a problem when recording outside, I mean while I recording inside my home or room everything goes good, but when I take it outside to the street then there are a lot of interruptions, like every 3 seconds there is an interruption, I don’t know if there is something wrong with the configuration because I tried a different mini SD card and the same problem. I take it for a walk, run or even when put it steady outside and the same problem. So please is somebody know how to resolve this problem let me know, or maybe the device is defective so then I have to return it. Thank you to anyone who tries to help me on this issue.



Well you seem to have posted on every Muvi thread........

It sounds like there's a problem with it and so you should return it. Is it a genuine Muvi or a clone? The only thing I can think of is that you live somewhere extremely quiet and you've got the vox setting on. Try turning that off and then see how you go but judging by the number of interruptions you're getting, I'd say it's faulty.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Sep 2010)

Just sold my clones to another forum member.

I loved the idea of recording my commutes but could not be bothered with he hassle of record/charge/wipe.

In the future i may look at getting a better quality camera but the money from the sale has gone towards my aldi winter kit fund as i think some arm+leg warmers will be of more use come mid winter than a camera .


----------



## Martok (13 Sep 2010)

bostonian said:


> Hello, I got the Muvi Pro and there is a problem when recording outside, I mean while I recording inside my home or room everything goes good, but when I take it outside to the street then there are a lot of interruptions, like every 3 seconds there is an interruption, I don’t know if there is something wrong with the configuration because I tried a different mini SD card and the same problem. I take it for a walk, run or even when put it steady outside and the same problem. So please is somebody know how to resolve this problem let me know, or maybe the device is defective so then I have to return it. Thank you to anyone who tries to help me on this issue.



What class of micro SD card are you using? If the camera was supplied with one and you're using that, it's likely to be a Class 2 card and isn't good enough - the card can't be written to quick enough. What you need is a Class 6 micro SD card which has a faster read/write speed. You can get them for around £10.99 for 4Gb or £14.99 for 8Gb. I have the latter and have no problems.


----------



## bostonian (13 Sep 2010)

Martok said:


> What class of micro SD card are you using? If the camera was supplied with one and you're using that, it's likely to be a Class 2 card and isn't good enough - the card can't be written to quick enough. What you need is a Class 6 micro SD card which has a faster read/write speed. You can get them for around £10.99 for 4Gb or £14.99 for 8Gb. I have the latter and have no problems.




Oh I see, well I using the one they supplied with the camera, and I assume that one should work good for outside also, so do you think if I changed the card then I will resolve the problem? And how can I know if it is a class 6 or a class 2?? it says on the SD card? I almost sure is a SD HC card, but didnt see any class number


----------



## Martok (14 Sep 2010)

bostonian said:


> Oh I see, well I using the one they supplied with the camera, and I assume that one should work good for outside also, so do you think if I changed the card then I will resolve the problem? And how can I know if it is a class 6 or a class 2?? it says on the SD card? I almost sure is a SD HC card, but didnt see any class number



If it's a Class 6 it'll likely have it printed on the card, otherwise it's likely to be a class 2 (may be printed or not). I'm sure it won't be a class 6 though as they are more expensive and they always put cheap cards in these things.

It's likely to resolve the problem but I cannot guarantee it. I'm only going by what others have said in other threads about videos being jerky with the provided cards and then the jerkiness going when they switched to class 6 cards. I went straight for a class 6 card based on this.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Sep 2010)

bostonian said:


> Oh I see, well I using the one they supplied with the camera, and I assume that one should work good for outside also, so do you think if I changed the card then I will resolve the problem? And how can I know if it is a class 6 or a class 2?? it says on the SD card? I almost sure is a SD HC card, but didnt see any class number



Yup, class 6 card should do the trick, I was advised by Thomas of this parish to do so when i picked my muvi and it records without wobbly frames or interruptions.

the cam records quicker than the card can write (or something) should look something like this quality (depending on your mount)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzm_um9al0U


----------



## bostonian (16 Sep 2010)

jonny jeez said:


> Yup, class 6 card should do the trick, I was advised by Thomas of this parish to do so when i picked my muvi and it records without wobbly frames or interruptions.
> 
> the cam records quicker than the card can write (or something) should look something like this quality (depending on your mount)
> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzm_um9al0U"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mzm_um9al0U[/url]




I bougth a class 6 micro memory SDHC and I still have that problem, I dont know maybe something with the configuration maybe, but I just returned as defective, I'll wait for the new one to see what happen :s , but thanks everyone for your advices.


----------



## Martok (17 Sep 2010)

It's still worth you buying the class 6 microSD card as even with a perfectly working camera you'd find the recording jerky with the card that comes with it. Hopefully your next camera will be fine.


----------

